
Touch-screen BlackBerry set to battle iPhone - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/10/08/BU4113D657.DTL
======
wmeredith
And they're off to a brilliant start:
[http://monkeyfiresshot.com/2008/10/blackberry-mocks-
releases...](http://monkeyfiresshot.com/2008/10/blackberry-mocks-releases-
product/)

